# Corsair HD120/140 + Commander Pro + H100iV2 installieren



## jockel69 (15. August 2017)

Moin, ich versuche gerade, einen Rechner zusammenzuschmieden und habe mir gedacht, das Ding ein bisschen aufzuhübchen.
Dazu möchte ich 4 Corsair HD120/140 RGB Gehäuselüfter und 2 HD120 RGB an H100iV2 betreiben und mit Corsair Link steuern.
Als MB habe ich ein Z270E von ASUS und als Controller einen Corsair Commander Pro. Alle 6 Lüfter passen an den Pro ran.  Am MB habe ich jedoch nur 6 Lüfteranschlüsse, welche ich entsprechend der sehr dürftigen Corsair-Originaldokumentation für die HD's benutzen muß. 
Ist es richtig, daß jeder Lüfter mit einem Kabel an den Commander und mit dem anderen an das MB angeschlossen werden muß?
Und wenn ja, wo kann ich dann die AIO anschließen? 
Brauche ich etwa noch weitere Hardware.
Die Lüfter habe ich einzeln und ohne Contoller gekauft.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (11. September 2017)

jockel69 schrieb:


> Moin, ich versuche gerade, einen Rechner zusammenzuschmieden und habe mir gedacht, das Ding ein bisschen aufzuhübchen.
> Dazu möchte ich 4 Corsair HD120/140 RGB Gehäuselüfter und 2 HD120 RGB an H100iV2 betreiben und mit Corsair Link steuern.
> Als MB habe ich ein Z270E von ASUS und als Controller einen Corsair Commander Pro. Alle 6 Lüfter passen an den Pro ran.  Am MB habe ich jedoch nur 6 Lüfteranschlüsse, welche ich entsprechend der sehr dürftigen Corsair-Originaldokumentation für die HD's benutzen muß.
> Ist es richtig, daß jeder Lüfter mit einem Kabel an den Commander und mit dem anderen an das MB angeschlossen werden muß?
> ...



Hallo und Willkommen,

zu deinen Fragen:
- die Lüfterkabel müssen nur an den Commander
- der Controller der HD Lüfter dient der RGB steuerung und ist für diese Notwendig ohne Controller kannst du diese schlichtweg nicht Steuern.

Reihenfolge beim Anschließen:
- Lüfterkabel der HD Lüfter an den Commander Pro
- RGB Steuerung an den entsprechenden RGB Controller, der bei den Lüftern dabei ist
- Diesen Controller dann an den Lighting Port des Commander Pro anschließen.
- h100i mittels USB 2.0 Kabel an den Commander Pro anschließen
- Die H100i i hat noch noch ein Lüfterkabel zur Steuerung der Pumpe, dieses kommt direkt an einen geeigneten MB Anschluss
- zu guter letzt noch den Commander Pro per USB 2.0 ans Mainboard anschließen

- Abschließend Corsair Link installieren und die gewünschte Konfiguration vornehmen


----------

